# Did I just captured UFO visiting California on Nov 11th, 2015?



## Dylan777 (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 8, 2015)

Found the news on yahoo front page this morning:
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/people-freaking-over-bright-light-025327717.html

;D


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 8, 2015)

By definition you indeed saw a UFO. *Unidentified* Flying Object

The men in the black suits probably say it was swamp gas or a weather balloon.


----------



## martti (Nov 8, 2015)

You can has your cheezburger now.
WE know there was stuff flying in the sky that night.
The MiB put them up there fying just to make you be Very Afraid.

PS. On every missile there is a date stamped there : "Best Before"
And some rockets were past the date so boom.


----------



## kaihp (Nov 8, 2015)

Dylan,

You might capture a UFO on Wednesday, but since we don't have a time machine to travel to Super-Singles Day (11/11) in three days' time, we don't know for sure right now


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 8, 2015)

It was just swamp gas or a weather baloon.


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 8, 2015)

Apparently not, it was a missile test.

http://www.rgj.com/story/news/nation/2015/11/08/mysterious-light-night-sky-sends-californians-into-tizzy/75409930/


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 8, 2015)

2n10 said:


> Apparently not, it was a missile test.
> 
> http://www.rgj.com/story/news/nation/2015/11/08/mysterious-light-night-sky-sends-californians-into-tizzy/75409930/



So the cover up and conspiracy begins.

In June we went to Carlsbad and Roswell for a short vacation.
I found it interesting that the military on the base that was in charge of storing all of the new nuclear weapons in the 50's would put out a bad press release that they found a ufo. Then retract it over the next few days. This makes me feel safe knowing who is in charge.

But, after all these years it looks like the military is doing a better job with its press releases. True or Not.


----------



## mkabi (Nov 9, 2015)

kaihp said:


> Dylan,
> 
> You might capture a UFO on Wednesday, but since we don't have a time machine to travel to Super-Singles Day (11/11) in three days' time, we don't know for sure right now



+1

You know what this really tells us? It tells us that we have about 3 days to clean our camera equipment and set it up to take both picture and video of the UFO. Anybody with a 800mm and 5DSR willing to take some pictures of the sky?


----------



## jrda2 (Nov 9, 2015)

http://petapixel.com/2015/11/08/missile-test-ufo-captured-in-photos-and-videos/


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 9, 2015)

jrda2 said:


> http://petapixel.com/2015/11/08/missile-test-ufo-captured-in-photos-and-videos/



It was indescribable moment, until I read the news this morning. Justin Majeczky definitely was in the right time and right place. Great for him, be able to capture these photos.

For some reason, the color I saw was kinda greenish. Maybe I didn't have my glasses on. The shape and everything else were exactly what I saw in Justin's photos.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 9, 2015)

That's a really cool picture.

Would you mind looking at the tip of this pen for a second? Excuse my sunglasses.


----------



## martti (Nov 11, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> That's a really cool picture.
> 
> Would you mind looking at the tip of this pen for a second? Excuse my sunglasses.



Nod your head.


----------

